
Ask HN: A one-way video interview and Video interviews in general? - koots
Hello 
This is my second time to get an invitation. 
I find it very humiliating. 
Is it becoming a trend? 
If I tell them I don&#x27;t like it, will they understand?<p>Also, can I refuse to have a video chat? Or is it their right to see my face?<p>Edit: fix the title
======
ntw1103
I was just asked for the first time the day before yesterday to participate in
a one-way video interview. I sent the recruiter an email letting them know I
was extremely privacy conscious and didn't feel comfortable recording an
interview. I explained I wasn't after an exception, rather that I was no
longer interested in the position. How a company handles recruitment and the
hiring process is usually indicative of how the company will treat you as an
employee.

I understand that company time is important, and that's what they are trying
to save, but the lack of respect shown by asking a potential employee to
interview in this fashion is disturbing. The recruiter wrote back, and asked
if I would be willing to do a direct Skype call for the interview instead. I'm
honestly not sure if I should proceed. (I am more okay with using Skype live,
verses a recording, but still don't care for it.) Do I still want to work for
a company that views potential employees this way?

